# SRAM Rival Left Side Crank Arm Removal



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm trying to install my new stages power meter, and I need to remove the left crank arm. I thought before I do any damage, I'd ask the forums. I thought I could just take an 8mm Allen wrench and remove it, but the crank itself says "do not remove." So I'm freaked out. Do I just pull the drive side? I'm working with a Rival S900 crankset.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cpecrivaine said:


> I'm trying to install my new stages power meter, and I need to remove the left crank arm. I thought before I do any damage, I'd ask the forums. I thought I could just take an 8mm Allen wrench and remove it, but the crank itself says "do not remove." So I'm freaked out. Do I just pull the drive side? I'm working with a Rival S900 crankset.


8mm is the right size, but a std size hex wrench might not do give the leverage. A 12 - 17 inch breaker bar is cheap. You will also need a 8 mm socket driver. If you have a 12 inch or so 3/8 socket, you can use that.

It is some work, but all you have to do is unscrew it. Hold against yourself with the drive side. Holding the side you are taking off can cause some binding as you loosen it.

the thing you don't want to remove, and it says so, is the outside flat "nut".

See how the park took guy is putting his wrench into the 8 mm bolt, but not touching that outside flat nut?








View attachment 308238


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think Rival and S900 are two different cranksets? Anyway if S900 I think that if it is BB30 (30mm spindle) you pull the drive side (10 mm allen wrench) then push the spindle (with NDS crank attached) out. I'm thinking this is because S900 has longer spindle for BB30 so that it can work on cervelo BBRight asymetric BB. If it's GXP crank (24mm) then I don't know.

scott s.
.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

scott967 said:


> I think Rival and S900 are two different cranksets? Anyway if S900 I think that if it is BB30 (30mm spindle) you pull the drive side (10 mm allen wrench) then push the spindle (with NDS crank attached) out. I'm thinking this is because S900 has longer spindle for BB30 so that it can work on cervelo BBRight asymetric BB. If it's GXP crank (24mm) then I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, I assumed it was GXP not BB30 or it's variants


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> 8mm is the right size, but a std size hex wrench might not do give the leverage. A 12 - 17 inch breaker bar is cheap. You will also need a 8 mm socket driver. If you have a 12 inch or so 3/8 socket, you can use that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 308239
> ...



Over all the years I have never had any problems by just using a simple 8 mm poor man's allen key for removing the GXP Rival crankset on my bikes.

I agree the tool in your posted photo would be ideal though.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

scott967 said:


> I think Rival and S900 are two different cranksets? Anyway if S900 I think that if it is BB30 (30mm spindle) you pull the drive side (10 mm allen wrench) then push the spindle (with NDS crank attached) out. I'm thinking this is because S900 has longer spindle for BB30 so that it can work on cervelo BBRight asymetric BB. If it's GXP crank (24mm) then I don't know.
> .


Yep! You're right. I wrote Rival when I meant SRAM. I've got a 2012 Cervelo R3, so it must have the BB30. I ask because I was working with the Stages customer service and they said the Rival crank arm would work, but since the S900 has the spindle attached, I think I was supposed to get the bottom bracket as well. So I ordered it incorrectly. But I think you guys have actually answered something for me that Stages couldn't. It must have the BBRight. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking through Stages' website they only offer a GXP Rival crank arm. So you need a SRAM GXP crankset (I'm guessing the S900 on the cervelo is their BB30 version since that fits in BBRight frames). From my understanding, in order to make this setup work you need to get a GXP crankset (your existing BB30 one won't work) and get a BB or adapter system to step down BBRight to GXP sized spindles.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cpecrivaine said:


> Yep! You're right. I wrote Rival when I meant SRAM. I've got a 2012 Cervelo R3, so it must have the BB30. I ask because I was working with the Stages customer service and they said the Rival crank arm would work, but since the S900 has the spindle attached, I think I was supposed to get the bottom bracket as well. So I ordered it incorrectly. But I think you guys have actually answered something for me that Stages couldn't. It must have the BBRight.
> 
> Thanks!!!


If that is the case, then that Rival PM won't work. you'd have to do the whole crank set with an adapter for that BB. 

Post a pic of the bike's crank area. We just want to see........

I'd consider letting a shop do the work since you are kind of new at wrenching.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

deviousalex said:


> Looking through Stages' website they only offer a GXP Rival crank arm. So you need a SRAM GXP crankset (I'm guessing the S900 on the cervelo is their BB30 version since that fits in BBRight frames). From my understanding, in order to make this setup work you need to get a GXP crankset (your existing BB30 one won't work) and get a BB or adapter system to step down BBRight to GXP sized spindles.


oh yeah, what he said ^^^

So much for getting a power meter on your bike for $400....

I paid the $700 for my Rival PM, but I had a std Force GXP crank.


----------

